# Growfaq Needs Your Help



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I am setting up the growfaq for this site and need users help to rewrite the overgrow faq. If you are interested pm me.

Rollitup


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2006)

thread is Stickied


----------



## ecto (Jul 4, 2007)

i'd be interested in helping revive the overgrow strainguide. i have the entire SQL data and could write an interface so users could add to it.

let me know if you would be interested


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

i would like to help with the grow faq if allowed


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

what do you mean re-write? i'd like to fix some of the faq's, as they are inaccurate, but i don't have the ability to do so.

also, are we starting from scratch, or salvaging what we already have?


----------



## mogie (Jul 5, 2007)

Hopefully keep the info that is good and build from there. Rewriting and new photos for each would take months.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah i got a cool aeroponic setup with pics if i was allowed to post it


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

All old information will have to be re-written.

Its time to be rollitup, this isnt overgrow. Lets be ourselves.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 6, 2007)

*Better pictures would help too.*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

A complete overhaul is whats in order, have you used the faq before then blood


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 6, 2007)

*I went throught the faqs when I 1st joined. I didnt know anything so I thought it was alot of good info. But once I picked up on a few things I realized how much it was lacking. *

*When you go to other sites...You see how much our growfaqs need improving. Better pics and better organization would help for now. *

*But eventually an entire overhaul is needed. Agreed, NGT.*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok everybody.

I would like you to start submitting entries to me for germination process.

Please pm me if your interested.

Thank you cali and blood for you pm'ing to be part of the updating of the grow faq, its good to have you on board.

Anyone else who would like to be a part of this evolution, pm me.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 6, 2007)

*NGT....I just went thru the reorganized Growfaqs......*

*MUCH easier to find exactly what you need. The numbering of sections 1-9 was a great idea too. A new grower should be able to see that they need to start at #1....and work thru the sections in order.*

*Also now....you can simply guide a person to look in section "___" instead of saying read the growfaqs.*

*Sometimes people are looking for one specific piece of info and dont really need to read the entire faqs. You made it alot easier to go str8 to what you need.*

*Good Work!!....OH...And the strain reviews are a big help too!!*

*I gave the older faqs a 5/10 rating....After your update....8/10...easy. More info and pics would bump that up to 9/10. Did I say good job??? GOOD JOB!!!*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input, i appreciate it.

the seed reviews were already there


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 6, 2007)

*I missed the seed section then I guess....But still....What you did was very much needed.*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Now its time to re-write it all


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks good. But why is cloning under advanced? Newbies are asking about cloning all the time.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

I asked two people where it should go, they both said advanced.

I'll move it.


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Why isn't rolling a joint with homemade bongs and pipes they go together.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 6, 2007)

i want to post in the grow faq 


i got alot of good info alot of other people never even used on germing


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

The info for cloning should be avaiable to newbies too. Just double post in that section.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Because building a bong is diy, rolling a joint isnt. its a common process.


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed. I see you point.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not saying its perfect how it is right now, I just tried to make it easier to navigate, if anyone has a problem with the location of something then let me know, i'll sort it out.


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Much easier to navigate. How long did it take you to reach this idea?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Its been in my head for a few weeks, i had such grander ideas but the admin section as you know is someone simple.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

If people are happy with the way it looks now and the ease of navigation.

We need to start working on articles.

As I have mentioned above i have delegated some people to be in charge of certain areas.

What area would you like to be in charge of mogie?


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

I love to do research. I have a good deal of info on ATF. Soil grower, compost, recycle, organic, medical marijuana patient. 

What can I help with?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

mogie said:


> I love to do research. I have a good deal of info on ATF. Soil grower, compost, recycle, organic, medical marijuana patient.
> 
> What can I help with?


Soil, compost recycle organic and medical


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

What i would like for the head of sections to do though is to invite rollitup members to provide the articles to them.

I seem to have taken on how to grow the basics.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

We need a grow journal with pics and commentary in growfaq for soil,hydro and whatever else.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

There is a section that has been added for case studies for people to see how certain grow methods have worked out.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

I was refering to like a lab.
Something that the newb can ref and the teach can ref.
For instance see figure .2 in growfaq growquide tutorial.

I guess I am saying a universal guide for rollitup


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

The best grow journals for each method of grow can be used, the ones with the most information throughout the whole process.


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Video's cheap odor control needs to be put under odor control. There are currently no articles.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I know give me a break, the category isnt that old


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going through the diy section at the moment, moving things around, there duplicate articles everywhere, this things a total mess.


----------



## mogie (Jul 6, 2007)

Heheheheheh Work faster slave faster 

I know DIY is a mess at least half if not more can be moved to appropriate catagories.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

maybe some sort of acronyms or coding could help organize.
At the least I would say abreviate everything you can.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe a glossary and an index.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

It isnt as simple as that.

Its not a case of changing how it looks. The program although very easy to use, is very limited for what we can do.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

oh, sorry.
Was just trying to be helpful


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 6, 2007)

I thinking it can be done though. I'll put a glossary of terms up.

Major toke did one and i beleive its a sticky


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

he did thats right.
I recall seeing it now.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah that should be in there.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/3423-vocabulary-growing-terms-slang.html
can you edit out the comments and just have the terms?


----------



## ecto (Jul 8, 2007)

no offense, but imo the growfaw is much more difficult to navigate now.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 8, 2007)

I hadnt even scratched the surface, the admin program behind it was very limited and time consuming to use. Rollitup has got us a brand new faq system and the faq will soon be the best there is.

Don't worry all that old stuff will be soon be gone with something much better put in its place.


----------



## ecto (Jul 8, 2007)

i like the old stuff. i think an addendum to the old would be good idea instead of just getting rid of the old classic data.


----------



## mogie (Jul 8, 2007)

If the info is good why get rid of it?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 8, 2007)

mogie said:


> If the info is good why get rid of it?


not all of the info is good mogie; i found one that said the ph range for hydro is 5.1-5.9; this caused a friend of mine to have problems, as he kept his water at 5.1. the actual range is 5.5-6.2

this is just one example, the faq was riddled with little bits of misinformation...

kp


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 8, 2007)

So that its more based on rollitup than other sites, so that the members on here can have there name up next to articles. 

So that we can be different and stand out and attract more users.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think FAQ really shows the difference between topping and fimming.
Maybe this article should be in there. Unless it already shows the difference good, then nevermind.....Just a suggestion..


FIM vs. Topping


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats cool, but what about if it were done using real pictures from rollitups growers seeing examples of how it turned out. How exactly they did it.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah Pictures would be good but I can't find a USB cable so I can't get them.


----------



## ecto (Jul 8, 2007)

i don't know how old this dump of the og growfaq is because i had a few pics of my own in it at some point if memory serves me right. i was looking through some of my old image archives and found a few that i made specifically for OG. things like topping, fimming, sexing (preflowers), male identification, etc etc.


----------



## mogie (Jul 8, 2007)

If the info in incorret dump it. But if it is correct what is wrong with keeping it. You can always label it classic Overgrow.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 8, 2007)

All of the old info will be moved across, to change all the articles is going to take a very long time and to do them all will be impossible.

Wouldnt it be good though that when a new member joins they can actually speak to the people that have done things and shown it in the new look academy.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd be willing to help out. If needed I can make a decent documentary of any kind special project with a plant that needs a better description and pictures. Whatever is needed I'm in, let's just make it better.


----------



## mogie (Jul 9, 2007)

If the info in incorret dump it. But if it is correct what is wrong with keeping it. You can always label it classic Overgrow. Of course only the articles that are deemed worth keeping, there should be at least a dozen worth keeping in their entirty. Those could be kept as they are and labeled classic Overgrow. Classic being the key term.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Guy s I was talking about the FAQ with a moderator and turns out no one is running it anymore. Pretty sad! I guess I would just be in a big group of people who would happily take on the challenge. I love FAQs and would really like to see this one get fixed up. I think there needs to be someone working on it who has enough time on their hands and doesn&#8217;t mind the work. I work at home and would really like to have the opportunity.
If not there have been lots of people I see speaking up about doing something.
Rollitup if you&#8217;re out there, give someone else a chance to make the FAQ a better place for all of us!


----------



## LaMafia 781 (Jan 12, 2008)

i believe strongly on roll it up faq maybe before putting in the faq make a thread and see if everyone aproves it


----------



## LaMafia 781 (Jan 12, 2008)

i was gon say u only got 96 posts but people gets ban sometimes lol


----------



## stemseed (Jan 14, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Hey Guy s I was talking about the FAQ with a moderator and turns out no one is running it anymore. Pretty sad! I guess I would just be in a big group of people who would happily take on the challenge. I love FAQs and would really like to see this one get fixed up. I think there needs to be someone working on it who has enough time on their hands and doesn&#8217;t mind the work. I work at home and would really like to have the opportunity.
> If not there have been lots of people I see speaking up about doing something.
> Rollitup if you&#8217;re out there, give someone else a chance to make the FAQ a better place for all of us!


The FAQ in your sig is pretty darn good.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 14, 2008)

stemseed said:


> The FAQ in your sig is pretty darn good.


yeah the og grow faq is nice....

but it hasn't been updated in almost 2 years...

hence the need to make one even better!


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

Even thought I've been here for awhile, I haven't got alot of experience on this site, but I do know quite a bit of info from all the other sites I've been involved in. I've also been growing for 6 years. I realize not everyone would want "newbie's" working on the FAQ, but I would be willing to give it a go. For awhile the FAQ was starting to look good but there's still alot of misinformation and it doesn't seem as though anybody has been working on it as of late. Please PM if I can be of any help in reorganizing / rewriting the current FAQ.


----------



## bfq (May 31, 2008)

rollitup has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## bonz (Jul 3, 2008)

i have quite an extencive library on my comp. i am working on puting some info on different subjects that i see alot of noobies having trouble with. it always seems to be the same questions as the others. 
some of the info i have collected has come from my personal contacts that make nutes, scientists, hydro stores, and grower friends that have been doing this for years, and of course the net.
if there is some specific help i can give on a certain subject let me know.


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll be more then happy to help out with the FAQs


----------



## davidwpb007 (Dec 13, 2008)

what is the name of a few differnt plant food name


----------



## RazerBones (Feb 22, 2009)

I would love to be able to work on the FAQ part , I do have some experince with HTML and I do have time on my hands on my days off and to help out with the staff


----------



## nedyrb (Feb 24, 2009)

Please help me. I can not post a new thread. I read the forum rules and it says wait 20 seconds and I do that, but no button pops up. I'm assuming on most computers it says "I agree" and you can click it after 20 seconds, this isn't happening for me and I would really like to post a thread...


----------



## RazerBones (Feb 24, 2009)

nedyrb said:


> Please help me. I can not post a new thread. I read the forum rules and it says wait 20 seconds and I do that, but no button pops up. I'm assuming on most computers it says "I agree" and you can click it after 20 seconds, this isn't happening for me and I would really like to post a thread...


1 - Pick the right topic it would go under
2 - open up that topic
3 -


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

id help but i have no experience in programming per say. but i learn really fast


----------

